# Had the first fresh veggies



## Huskybill (Aug 7, 2019)

we had fresh green beans with butter, fresh green zucchini squash fried with scrambled eggs, with pork cutlets, parmazon. (Tomato sauce with cheese) it’s good to be the king.

Not planting the whole garden we’re getting older. Might try planting five gallon buckets next year no weeds.


----------



## Huskybill (Aug 9, 2019)

Slice the zucchini squash in butter, cook till aldenti drain off the water. Add butter and scrambled eggs, cheese cook till done. It’s really good eating.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Aug 10, 2019)

Why so late?
They've been harvesting at the farm next door to the shop for well over a month now.
Customer I brought wood to today gave me a big bag of lettuce, onions, cokes, masters, etc.
Said they were tossing stuff, couldn't eat it fast enough.

I shoulda planted this year. Broke records for temps... like 95* and hottest July in history.


----------



## kyle1! (Aug 14, 2019)

I could plant the garden sooner but for some reason we don't get to it until Memorial Day and this year it was so wet we were into June before the seeds were placed.


----------

